# ruby red peacock



## 808newbie (Dec 3, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone could help me. I'm trying to find out how big do ruby red peacocks have to be before they color up or was i taken? I've had them for around 9 months now and the male has grown to around 3" but still lacks any vibrant coloration. His body is still a very dull redish color with only a little blue on his face. The pet store owner showed me the father fish (it was brilliant looking- nice deep redish orange body with a metallic blue head) and said the one that I was purchasing should look like him (hence i paid $20 for the pair m/f @ 2"). Is this normal for him to be like this at 3". If you ask me he looks identical to when I had purchased him with the exception he had a light blue sheen on his body which has since gone away. Just inquiring because I've seen some really nice juvenile ruby red photos online. He has been fed spectrum pellets since the day i got him. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What size tank is he in and who are his tank mates? He may be feeling uncomfortable or intimidated by someone and keeping his colors turned down.

It seems he is a male or he would not have even the dull colors. If he has had the same colors for nine months, I'd look to see if he is dominant over the other fish in the tank.


----------



## 808newbie (Dec 3, 2010)

He's in a 55g with a dragons blood -male (he does chase the ruby red but not often but is about 5" with nice color), 1 female ruby red, 1 male electric blue hap (even he's about 3.5 inches and hasn't fully colored up), 2 mbunas (unsexed both about 4 inches), 3 birchardis (1m, 2f) and male johanni. total mixed tank.. but pretty peaceful for the most part. no constant bullying. But that sounds like a very logical explanation. The dragons blood is substantially bigger than the ruby red and is very colorful. I should take the dragons blood out and see what happens. Mahalo for your help! :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would take a bunch of those out, especially the mbuna. Brichardi will kill the whole tank if they spawn. Etc.

So...to see if the ruby red will color up...why don't you take HIM out. Keep him in a hospital tank for a while and see what happens.


----------



## 808newbie (Dec 3, 2010)

I will definitely separate the ruby red to see what happens. Shucks,I don't have any place for the mbunas though. I guess I'll have to figure out something if the brichardis breed (maybe take them out) I remember reading about that somewhere online. Thanks for your expertise DJRansome.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

808newbie said:


> I will definitely separate the ruby red to see what happens. Shucks,I don't have any place for the mbunas though. I guess I'll have to figure out something if the brichardis breed (maybe take them out) I remember reading about that somewhere online. Thanks for your expertise DJRansome.


Please just Google 'brichardi death squad' and read up - for the other fish's sake.


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

Separating him should help but w/o a female it is tough to see their "true colors." If the Dragons blood chases him even a little as you stated then the dragons blood is the man of the tank and will keep the Ruby Red subdued.

I have been searching for a while to get those deep red rubies you see in the photos and have come to realize that many are hormoned. Also like suggested above tank mates are keys to their potential. Another important factor is food. Do some research and you'll find certain natural foods affect certain colors.

I have bought several offspring from Deep red fathers and have come close but not the same as advertised so good luck.


----------

